# [PFSENSE] dhclient not logging DHCPREQUEST



## ltfrebac (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi
I am on 2.2.4 pfSense and dhclient(8) is not logging any requests any more. Actually, it logs these intermittently, but last was several weeks ago. dhclient(8) works flawlessly otherwise. Anyone else experiencing this? And why?

This is a snip from dhcp.log from earlier:


```
Jul  6 04:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: DHCPREQUEST on re0 to 185.31.140.11 port 67
Jul  6 04:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: DHCPACK from 185.31.140.11
Jul  6 04:28:39 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Jul  6 04:28:39 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
Jul  6 04:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: bound to 185.57.xx.xx -- renewal in 14400 seconds.
Jul  6 08:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: DHCPREQUEST on re0 to 185.31.140.11 port 67
Jul  6 08:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: DHCPACK from 185.31.140.11
Jul  6 08:28:39 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Jul  6 08:28:39 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
Jul  6 08:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: bound to 185.57.xx.xx -- renewal in 14400 seconds.
Jul  6 12:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: DHCPREQUEST on re0 to 185.31.140.11 port 67
Jul  6 12:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: DHCPACK from 185.31.140.11
Jul  6 12:28:39 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Jul  6 12:28:39 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
Jul  6 12:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: bound to 185.57.xx.xx -- renewal in 14400 seconds.
Jul  6 16:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: DHCPREQUEST on re0 to 185.31.140.11 port 67
Jul  6 16:28:39 gw2 dhclient[39443]: DHCPACK from 185.31.140.11
Jul  6 16:28:39 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
```

And non working snippet:


```
Aug  5 14:02:33 gw2 dhclient[5804]: bound to 185.57.xx.xx -- renewal in 14400 seconds.
Aug  5 18:02:33 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Aug  5 18:02:33 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
Aug  5 22:02:33 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Aug  5 22:02:33 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
Aug  6 02:02:33 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Aug  6 02:02:33 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
Aug  6 06:02:33 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Aug  6 06:02:33 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
Aug  6 10:02:33 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Aug  6 10:02:33 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
Aug  6 14:02:33 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Aug  6 14:02:33 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
Aug  6 18:02:33 gw2 dhclient: RENEW
Aug  6 18:02:33 gw2 dhclient: Creating resolv.conf
```


----------



## Oko (Aug 12, 2015)

pfSense has its own forums

https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php

You are far more likely to get the answer there.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2015)

ltfrebac said:


> I am on 2.2.4 pfSense



Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290


----------



## ltfrebac (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok, forget pfsense, tried FreeBSD ver 10.1, got exactly the same behaviour of dhclient.


----------

